# Ginger ale



## vincix

Are cineva idee cum se poate traduce în română "ginger ale"?

Mulțumesc


----------



## farscape

Ale fiind un termen specific englezesc nu cred că există un echivalent direct în românește. În lipsă de altceva, băutură răcoritoare din ghimbir...

Later,


----------



## vincix

Bun, asta e mai degrabă o traducere parafrazată, dar altfel cum aș putea traduce în literatura "ginger ale"? „băutură din ghimbir” sau „băutură de ghimbir” sau cum ar fi mai potrivit?


----------



## farscape

"Ginger Ale" este o marcă comercială a firmei Canada Dry şi mă-ndoiesc  că poţi/trebuie s-o traduci ca atare (vezi PEPSI, Coca-Cola, Fanta). Ca  explicaţie merge "băutură răcoritoare sifonată din ghimber" (ghimbir e  un regionalism pe care-l foloseşte amicul meu botanistul).

Cu titlu de fapt divers, am auzit pe unii români de pe aici spunând "Gingirică" 


Later,

.


----------



## féebleue

Habar n-aveam că "ghimbir" e regionalism. Eu n-am mai auzit aproape niciodată zicându-se "ghimber". Oricum, în DEX şi în DOOM sunt acceptate ambele variante.


----------



## farscape

féebleue said:


> Habar n-aveam că "ghimbir" e regionalism. Eu n-am mai auzit aproape niciodată zicându-se "ghimber". Oricum, în DEX şi în DOOM sunt acceptate ambele variante.



Amicul meu e din Cluj şi probabil că pe-acolo aşa se spune. Eu sunt din  Regat şi numai de ghimber ştiu. În dicţionare forma "ghimbir" e o  variantă a formei de bază, ghimber.

Later,

.


----------



## hersko1

Bună,
În America de Nord, "Ginger Ale" nu mai are nicio legătură cu ghimbir-ul !
Aşadar, "Ginger Ale" nu înseamnă nimic altceva decât "soda", "băutură gazoasă".
Când cineva spune "I'd like a ginger ale", vrea să zică "Aş bea un soda"


----------



## farscape

hersko1 said:


> Bună,
> În America de Nord, "Ginger Ale" nu mai are nicio legătură cu ghimbir-ul !
> Aşadar, "Ginger Ale" nu înseamnă nimic altceva decât "soda", "băutură gazoasă".
> Când cineva spune "I'd like a ginger ale", vrea să zică "Aş bea un soda"



Pe aici pe la mine (bănuiesc ca tot America de Nord se cheamă  ), când ceri un "Ginger Ale" înseamnă că vrei un "Ginger Ale" şi nu soda, slushie, pop sau shake.

Iar "Ginger Ale" are ghimber in compozitie .

Later,


----------



## hersko1

Te cred pe cuvânt, Farscape.
Întîmplător, am dedus răspunsul meu de la prieteni din... Toronto  (ei fiind adevăraţi Canadieni, sau măcar de mai multe generaţii).


----------



## swatt

Ginger ale este gingerată.


----------



## farscape

Știu și eu? Afinata, caisata și zmeurata sunt băuturi alcoolice nesifonate sau neacidulate pe când ginger ale este o băutură nealcoolică carbogazoasă probabil obținută prin fermentarea ghimberului (ale). Pe de altă parte, socata este nealcoolică și puțin acidulată așa că... vox populi 

Later,
.


----------



## xhevdet

Cred că cel mai bine ar fi "băutură din ghimbir". Referitor la cuvântul "ghimber", nu l-am auzit niciodată. E drept, nu e un cuvânt cu care te întâlneşti des. Menţionez că locuiesc în Bucureşti de când m-am născut.


----------



## farscape

După dexonline.ro (adică toate DEX-urile) ghimbir este o variantă/regionalism (Transilvania?) iar ghimber este forma standard. Cum am mai spus, Ginger Ale este o marcă comercială aparținând firmei Canada Dry. Așa cum nu traducem Pepsi Cola sau CocaCola probabil că nu ar trebui să traducem nici Ginger Ale.

Later,


----------



## selenanew

Potrivit dicționarului englez-român ( Inst. Rossetti) " ginger ale" se traduce ca " "băutură gazoasă din ghimbir".


----------



## swatt

*ginger ale *
_n. _
An effervescent sweetened soft drink flavored with ginger. 
The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition copyright ©2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company.

Nu am găsit niciunde că ar fi marca înregistrată, e ca și cum ai înregistra limonada.

Forurmurile astea există tocmai pentru că dicționarele (mai ales cele românești, actualizate de două ori pe secol) nu țin pas cu evoluția limbii vii, vorbite. La un simplu search pe google, puteți vedea că „gingerata” s-a împământenit bine de ceva ani și e chiar vândută ca atare la multe terase din București.


----------



## Arcy

vincix said:


> Are cineva idee cum se poate traduce în română "ginger ale"?
> 
> Mulțumesc


 Ghimbirată! Vezi: Ghimbirată cu fructe de pădure 300 ml - Lovegan de exemplu!


----------



## vincix

O fi probabil și asta o posibilitate. Din păcate, un singur site care a venit cu ideea asta nu poate fi considerată sursă reală. Dar într-adevăr, până acum nu auzisem de „ghimbirată”, ci numai de „gingerată”, care e îndoielnică și ea.


----------



## Arcy

vincix said:


> O fi probabil și asta o posibilitate. Din păcate, un singur site care a venit cu ideea asta nu poate fi considerată sursă reală. Dar într-adevăr, până acum nu auzisem de „ghimbirată”, ci numai de „gingerată”, care e îndoielnică și ea.



Nu ştiu dacă este cea mai bună alegere, dar:
1. Termenul se află pe mai multe site-uri (Google contorizeaza aprox. 994 rezultate) iar regula lingvistica este întărită de uz. Vezi atenţionare (care iniţial însemna oferirea unui cadou, de la atentie=cadou). Dar oamenii îl folosesc atât de mult cu sensul de avertizare, incât acum face parte din termenii admişi de dicţionare. Limba este în continuă transformare, sunt miliarde de termeni cu istorii incredibile, nu-i aşa?
2. Eu aveam nevoie de un termen scurt pentru o subtitrare.
3. Ce este ginger in limba română? Deci nu, nu gingerată.
4. Ca sa ne amuzăm: unii colegi de birou îi ziceau gingirel. Dar asta, evident, este postat aici doar ca sa ne amuzăm. Îl foloseau doar colegii mei.


----------



## irinet

Din câte ştiu, 'ale' este un sinonim al lui 'brewing', mai degrabă un *metonim*, (tehnologia de fermentare a berii din '_hamei_' - yeast) deoarece fermentarea (brewing) are la baza acum multiple ingrediente, cum ar fi cel in cauză, mai exact 'ghimbirul', iar cum _berea _se face prin fermentare, cred că 'ginger ale' ar trebui să fie 'bere cu ghimbir' (chiar dacă nu este bere propriu-zisă) şi care probabil, este slab alcoolizată.

 Never heard of _gingerată _/ _ghimbirată _in use, not that would be incorrect!


----------



## farscape

Ale e rezultatul procesului de brewing și în BE e aproape sinonim cu bere. Uneori brew e folosit ca slang pentru bere.

Cred că irinet a rezolvat problema, _bere de ghimber/ghimbir _mi se pare un termen potrivit, dacă rezolvăm problema alcoolului - ginger ale nu are nici un pic de alcool dar are o grămadă de glucide.

Later,
f


----------



## irinet

Atunci poate intra în categoria berii fără alcool. _Radler_ cu lămâie, de exemplu, are puţin alcool şi, deşi nu are nici un gust de bere, e considerată ca atare.


Dar citind ce a scris Arcy, *gingirel *este o denumire simpatică şi cred că i se trage de la o băutură mai veche, de dinainte de '89, şi anume, *strugurel*, acidulată şi dulce*. *O fi "gingirel" *iute*? Iute, dulce şi acidulat , ce combinaţie de gusturi?!


----------



## Arcy

"(Brewing) a sweetened effervescent nonalcoholic drink flavoured with ginger extract"

aici: ginger ale

Deci nu e bere.  Ale e folosit aici din cază că e fermentată, aşa cum se spune mai sus.
Şi conţine ghimbir, nu hamei.


----------



## Arcy

Am băut, e bună, dulce şi nu prea iute.


----------



## Trisia

Hop și eu după ce ați rezolvat deja de mult. 

Zice Wikipedia că dacă e fermentată natural, _ginger ale_ poate conține drojdie (de bere). 

De bere de ghimbir am auzit chiar des, de gingerată abia acum dau dar văd și eu că e folosit pe internet. Aș fi zis bere de ghimbir clar. Daaar... _ginger ale_ și _ginger beer_ nu-s exact același lucru. Din ce zice netul și ce înțeleg de la voi, _ginger beer_ e rezultatul fermentării (apă, drojdie, ghimbir etc), _ginger ale_ e mai degrabă sifon cu ceva ghimbir.

Că tot povestim, mi s-a întors odată o prietenă din Africa de Sud și a făcut _gemmerbier_. Noi i-am zis limonadă cu ghimbir.

Așa că depinde de context: traducere literară (mie-mi gâdilă mai plăcut auzul "bere de ghimbir") sau literală ("gingerată", "suc de ghimbir" etc.). Sau dacă traduceai un serial în care cerea cineva la bar _ginger ale_ sau un documentar despre procesul de producție.


----------



## irinet

Dacă tot ai adus vorba de limonadă cu ghimbir: lime, ghimbir, lämâie, mentă, miere . 
Enjoy!


----------

